# Back in the saddle(blankets), quick flounder limits + Alaska trip photos



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

I spent the last 10 days on my annual Alaska fishing vacation. It was a nice break from the doldrums of late summer here in Texas. Had great fun catching Silver Salmon (Coho's) on the fly-rod until my arms were sore. I think it would be cool if you could gig or bowfish for them, haha...

I got back to Rockport just after the first cold front of the season, and the great gigging that cooler weather brings. After nearly 2 weeks off the local waters, I was itching to get back to gigging flounder, not knowing what I would find. Tonight ended up being some of the fastest gigging action of the year, with flounder stacked up in sandy coves (sometimes 4-5 in front of the boat at one time).

*9/15/2014*
I had the Ron S. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were perfect, with light East winds and normal tide levels. We got on the fish right away over hard sand an grass bottom. The fish were holding very shallow in the back parts of coves, leaving many fresh beds as they moved shallower. We gigged our 20 fish limit by 9:45pm (1 1/2 hours), with an average size of 17".

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Slower trip tonight, but bigger flounder*

*9/16/2014*
I had the Eric O. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair, with 10-15mph SE wind and high outgoing tide. Things started off slow tonight, with only a few scattered fish over mud/grass bottom. After making several moves, we finally got the fish dialed in over extreme shallow sand and shell bottom. The fish were much bigger tonight with an average size of 19", and several fish in the 21" range. We worked hard until 1:30am, and ended with 18 flounder plus 3 sheepshead.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*High winds and clear water?*

*9/17/2014*
I had the Christie M. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were poor with 15-20mph South winds and high tide. For some strange reason, the water clarity was much better tonight than recent nights, making the flounder easy to see. The fish were scattered, and we had to cover a bunch of water to find them, with most sitting on hard sand bottom along grasslines. We gigged our 20 fish limit plus 1 black drum by 1:30am, with an average size of 18".

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

